# Toshiba 65H82 RPTV - Main and Sub are red



## qballky (Apr 10, 2013)

I have a Toshiba 65H82 which started getting wavy when cold. This progressed until the image was not viewable. There was an image, just too distorted to watch.

BACKGROUND
With some searching, I found the Hyper Board was a likely source of the problem. I removed the board and sent to an eBay repair guy. Great work, the image is now stable. However, encouraged by the marked improvement I wanted to get a sharper focused image.

1) tried "Touch Focus" button on front panel. This produced an error.
2) went into service mode and tried improving (7) convergence. At the end of this the "Touch Focus" produces a message like "error L LT". I did not write it down but this is close.
3) went into service mode and ran (9) diagnostic - Every thing reported normal except item 5- Both MAIN and SUB are red meaning NG (I can't find the definition of NG in the service manual, but obviously the opposite of GREEN Normal )

The service manual offers no textual help here, and I do not have the technical skills to read the schematics.

QUESTION
Would installing a "Convergence Kit" address the MAIN and SUB issue? I think these are Sync Signals.
The TV's image is watchable- just not crisp like when it was a young set.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Main and sub likely refer to the main image and PIP image. Not sure what that diagnositc means. If you can adjust the convergence in the service menu you don't need convergence repair. If touch focus errors out it is likely because you are missing the sensors or you have a dirty or defective one. Touch focus is really just a convergence reset to the last service level convergence that was stored in memory, so it is not really needed if you can adjust it at the service level anyway.


----------



## qballky (Apr 10, 2013)

Thanks for the help.

In service mode I can control Left,Right,Up,Down convergence for R,G,B. So convergence is OK. I'll just leave the set alone and squeeze some more life out of it.

$10,000 in dental work has rearranged my budget. I'm hoping this set works another 36 months, then I'll get something newer.

Thanks again,

Tom


----------

